# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Czy mozna wykonac badanie emg przy chorobie raka piersi i plytce metalowej w piersi?

## Jola0109

Poniewaz bola mnie nogi dostalam skierkowanie od neurologa na badanie emg, ktore ma sie jutro odbyc.
2 lata temu skonczylam leczenie chemie na piers i w czasie operacji wstawili mi plytke metalowa. 
Prosze o odpowiedz: czy takie badanie moze mi zaszkodzic?

----------


## gamewial

Przeciwskazaniem są metalowe elementy w sercu lub w miejscu badania.

----------

